# Chinese Dwarf Hamsters



## IanN (May 29, 2010)

Hi all hoping you can help.

Sorry it's a bit war and peace.

My son has two Chinese Dwarf hamsters, about 8 months old now both brothers. They have always co-habited and had no more than 20 mins apart in their respective balls.

On Sunday we got them out of their cage (naughtily we hadn't got them out Since Friday) and one of their bottoms was bald and red raw as well as cut. Obvious alarm bells rang and wasnt sure if it was self harm or bullying so I moved them into my room (my son sleeps like the dead) and then it kicked off with screaming and flying around the cage. I watched for a bit and it happened again so I separated them (still dont know if the other one was biting but it looks like it and I know they can fight to the death so didnt want the risk).

I have a second cage now and every day I put them in an empty storage tub together (supervised just to try to keep them aware of each others scent) for about 45 mins and they just seem to cuddle up in the corner, the assumed bully even checks on the wound of the other one to make sure its ok and there's no issue with who is on top in their cuddle. My friend who watched them last week said they often seemed to tear around at night with one nipping at the other ones bum, it seemed to be territorial around the foodbowl and bed, they used to sleep together and about 2 weeks ago started sleeping apart so territory really feels like the reason.

My hope is I can put them back together once the wounds have healed, both cages are ferplast so my aspiration is to give them both their own platform in their own cage with food and sleeping compartment and to join the tubes so they can socialise but both have their own distinct space.

Can I please have some advice as I am worried about if this is sensible, how to gently put them back together or anything.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Do not put them back together

They are maturing and becoming territorial, although they may cuddle together there is a real risk one may kill the other. Most Chinese hamsters have to be separated after being sold in pairs as they dont live together in peace for very long, in fact its rare for them to stay together for their whole life time in peace. Keep them in separate cages from now on.

I say this from experience as ours seemed to get on well, they would fight and then cuddle together and i didn't want to split them up so left them. One was stressed all the time due to being on edge his brother would chase him and after finding a nasty wound on him i decided to keep them apart. they were so so so much happier apart than together.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

All I know is with dwarfs they are ment to have a large cage of around 80cm long by 40cm and have 2 of everything so that would be 2 wheels, 2 food bowls, 2 houses etc etc.
But if they have fought I wouldn't risk putting them back together because one after work you may find they are either badly injured or one will be dead.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do not put them back together, it sounds like your cage is a compartmental one? if so this is your first biggest mistake.
a pair of dwarfs need a large single level open plan cage, no external tubes and seperate sections as that encourages teritorial behaviour and fighting, which you have witnessed, they also need 2 water bottles, 2 wheels, 2 houses ect, however it is recomended NOT to use a food dish and to scatter feed.

however now your boys have fought and blood has been drawn you MUST keep them seperate, stop putting them together in the box, chinese are solitary animals any way, they dont enjoy company they just tolerate it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello Ian.

I agree with the others to not try and put them back together, once one hamster has hurt another that is it I'm afraid, they must be kept in separate cages. I found this from Chinese Hamster to help explain:

"Chinese Hamsters are unpredictable towards their own kind. They are highly territorial, particularly in the case of the females. However, despite this, as well as being kept as a solitary animal, the Chinese Hamster can be kept in single sex or breeding pairs, or single sex groups. Some breeders have also kept them in colonies. 
If these hamsters are kept in pairs or groups the owner must keep an eye out at all times for aggression. Squabbles can often be heard within the pairs or groups as individuals decide to argue about a sunflower seed or bit of space. However, if the hamster owner discovers cuts on their hamsters then the animals should be separated immediately. I have a group of 8 boys living together, and other groups including a group of 3 girls, and another of 3 boys. The group of 8 boys were introduced to each other when the eldest was a year and a half old and the youngest was 8 weeks old.

However, I also have other hamsters that will not live with another hamster as they want their own space. Like people, these animals are complete individuals..some like company, and some very definitely want to live alone. There are no hard and fast rules with this.
Hamster owners can try to keep the Chinese Hamster in pairs or groups, but should be prepared to keep the animals in separate cages if the need arises."

I do not know what Lil Miss is saying re they are solitary animals, because they are not, they can be happy both as a single and as pairs.

Good Luck.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

now a days they are normally treat as solitary, as i said they can live in pairs but its more tolerance then actively seeking companionship, it is not recomended for some one who is not familiar with the species to attempt to keep them together, that is what i am saying. and most hamster forums now a days will also recommend they be kept as solitary UNLESS you have experiance.
they are often much happier on their own with their own space.

i had a pair many years ago, they got on brilliantly never had any problems, until they were around a year and a half/2 years old and out of the blue ying decided to castrate yang, resulting in some pretty hefty vet bills


----------



## IanN (May 29, 2010)

Thanks all.

They have fairly large cages with just 2 half platforms but we've stopped putting them together altogether now and just accepted more cages to clean!

Little one is healing well it seems, doesn't seem to sleep much - unlike my daughters Syrian and the other chinese but maybe its still working out the cage


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

IanN said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> They have fairly large cages with just 2 half platforms but we've stopped putting them together altogether now and just accepted more cages to clean!
> 
> Little one is healing well it seems, doesn't seem to sleep much - unlike my daughters Syrian and the other chinese but maybe its still working out the cage


just make sure he has lots of hidey holes and he should settle in fine


----------

